

Why Women Are Better at Everything - suneliot
http://healthland.time.com/2011/06/28/why-women-are-better-at-everything/

======
wladimir
What does the title even mean? Doesn't seem like the article explains it
either, or what the rationale for this bold statement is. It's basically
"Women take less risks so they are better" all over again. Which is very
debatable.

I wonder why these kinds of articles are even posted, does it help in becoming
more popular with women?

------
smashing
Except at taking risks, it would appear.

------
ojbyrne
The title should probably be "Why the sex that dominates university admissions
dominates academic research."

------
phektus
Please name at least two notable inventions by women in under 5 seconds.

~~~
Aloisius
The compiler and the windshield wiper?

What does that have to do with anything? Women throughout history have hardly
been in a position to become inventors.

------
mitchellboy
could you imagine a headline in Time, "why men are better at everything?"

~~~
shadowfox
Neither of these statements make much sense though. Except to create some
drama I suppose.

------
bonch
The study claims that women lose less money in the market because they're
risk-adverse, so that means they're "better at everything?"

------
Muzza
Well then, I guess we won't be needing affirmative action or other types of
"positive" discrimination...

